# No sound from M5A97 PLUS [solved]

## cwc

No sound from the audio output on motherboard.

Motherboard:

Manufacturer: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.

	Product Name: M5A97 PLUS

	Version: Rev X.0x

lspci -k

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

Gnome3 Setting>ASound  shows Dummy output.

uname -a

Linux ciclo 4.1.12-gentoo #7 SMP Sat Jan 2 12:37:20 2016 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-4350 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

ciclo linux #

I followed the pulseaudio directions. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

I've installed Gnome3 with systemd and thought I set up the kernel.

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

```

Any ideas?

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6339697.html#6339697

----------

## Anon-E-moose

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

I've got an M5a99fx board, same audio chipset

I think that you need to set the realtek codec "on"

----------

## cwc

Thank you so much for the help!

I got the hdmi audio to work and the line out on my motherboard.  Nice. (I'm using an old hdmi Toshiba)

I installed realtek as part of my kernel .   

```

$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | head

Codec: Realtek ALC887-VD

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0887

Subsystem Id: 0x10438576

Revision Id: 0x100302

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

cwc@ciclo ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 | head

Codec: Nvidia ID 1c

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de001c

Subsystem Id: 0x19da6222

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

cwc@ciclo ~ $ 

```

----------

